# Apple Tablet is HERE (ipad)



## gsilbers (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/live ... ion-event/

its a big iphone /\~O


----------



## madbulk (Jan 27, 2010)

It's not a big iphone. 
It runs iWork and roadkills Kindle and anything of that sort.


----------



## midphase (Jan 27, 2010)

At $499 a lot of people can afford an iPad. $499 for 16GB is the base model. For 32GB it's $100 more, for another $100 you get 64GB of storage. The 3G models cost an extra $130 to build in radios. $629, $729, $829. These are the six models. The most expensive model is just $829. Unbelievable price.

11:20 PT - DM: When can you get your hands on one? 60 days, worldwide availability. Another 30 days to get 3G models through approval process, so about 90 days for 3G models. Soon you will be able to get an iPad in your hands for just $499.


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 27, 2010)

good you guys have been more positive than in other forums... extremely positive in comparison  

and i guess its not a big iphone, its iphone's daddy


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 27, 2010)

Meh. It won't roadkill Kindle until it's got a hybrid display that can do e-Ink.

As far as I can tell, it's a somewhat unattractive overpriced touchscreen netbook with a prohibitively small amount of storage and an Apple logo. The 3G is cool, I guess, but who is this _for?_ Dudes who love Apple _so much_?


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 27, 2010)

i defenitly can see using one, but after all my other apple products (3 laptops, 2 desktops, 2 iphones,) run its course.

something like this could work great as a live performance device for DJS/electronic musicians. with an app like ableon live or something


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 27, 2010)

gsilbers @ Wed Jan 27 said:


> something like this could work great as a live performance device for DJS/electronic musicians. with an app like ableon live or something



Yeah, I guess that actually would be pretty awesome.


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm just wondering if they managed to get "Flash" to work. Otherwise it will be the "lamest" surfing experience...


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 27, 2010)

i think they did, in the other pixs it showed the national geografic page and i believe it has flash and it was showing. 

then again, it could not be flash and the ipad will suffer the same as the iphone w/o the flash plugin.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jan 27, 2010)

Will it run HS? :mrgreen: 

But seriously, I want one. Now. 60 days is too long to contemplate. 


But even more seriously, as a musical sketchpad, controller, etc, this thing could be very interesting indeed.


----------



## JMDNYC (Jan 27, 2010)

Some smart developer has to write some lemur-type application for it. A multi touch DAW controller -- built in Blue Tooth and WiFi could easily be a midi network to run HUI at least.


----------



## midphase (Jan 27, 2010)

Yup....I can see that happening!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 27, 2010)

No webcam? I don't get it...


----------



## spectrum (Jan 27, 2010)

Of course it will run our new "Omni Live" app from Day 1, so that will be a great way to control Omnisphere. (and way easier, since the screen has more comfortable real estate)

 8)


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, say goodbye to all the overpriced touchscreen music hardware... people will have awesome control apps on this in no time.

As for overpriced, really? Most netbooks are $100-200 less expensive with no touch screen, less storage and no access to the wide variety of quality apps on the iPhone store. $499 is dirt cheap for a tablet.

What people seem to forget is that Apple never really innovates in a big way. They don't do revolutions, they do evolutions. MP3 players were around before the iPod; so were digital music stores. The iPod and iTunes took the concept, added some new bells and whistles, polished it up and made it far more appealing. Smartphones certainly existed before the iPhone too, but it was the same deal there.

This is going to be the exact same thing, but with tablets. What the computing industry is finally realizing is that the vast majority of people using computers only really want to do a handful of things on them, such as write or edit documents, email, web browsing (including social networking), catching up on the news, etc. That's why netbooks and smartphones have become so popular. The tablet PC is a logical step up since even the best smartphones are a pain the type on and read sometimes.

Oh yeah, and 10 hours of ACTIVE battery life? That's crazy.

(By the way, I don't own a Mac or an iPhone, before anyone calls me a fanboy - I just admire Apple's business strategy.)


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 27, 2010)

Ned sed:


> No webcam? I don't get it...



+1. It would have been perfect for iChat-style web meetings, coaching distant overdubs and client talks.

At least maybe Lexicon can now make an iLARC. 

.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 27, 2010)

It does not have Flash. And that's unbelievable. 
And it does not have a camera, nearly unbelievable.
But you can't think of it as a laptop. You have to think of it as the alternative to a kindle and a netbook.
So at 500 bucks, it crushes.


----------



## midphase (Jan 27, 2010)

Adobe has stated that they will release an iPhone Flash app so I think it's just a matter of time before it can do Flash.


----------



## Blackster (Jan 27, 2010)

And do they deliver the camera in a few months, too? :D ...


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, lack of Flash will almost surely be corrected. But also Flash is going to be going by the wayside soon. The new HTML standard eliminates the need for it, and some browsers + websites are already making the transition.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 27, 2010)

> What people seem to forget is that Apple never really innovates in a big way. They don't do revolutions, they do evolutions.



If personal computers are just an evolution of the mainframe, I agree.


----------



## mf (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, no revolution, just evolution: they took apples and turned them into personal computers.


----------



## SvK (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be buying it along with a subscription to the NY times.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jan 27, 2010)

I have to say, the SDK will bring out some amazing writing tools for us composers on the go.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 27, 2010)

iMeh.


----------



## SvK (Jan 27, 2010)

it's hard to explain to people how cool surfing the eweb with an Iphone is.......doing it with a device much bigger is going to "feel" great....

Clicking links with your finger rather than a mouse is so much cooler and funner....

Can't wait.

SvK


----------



## Daniel James (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm probably going to get one to use all my midi controller apps with. Also seems liek the perfect device to have at bedside too, when you wanna check something out, or need to send an email you forgot.

Dan


----------



## mf (Jan 27, 2010)

Daniel James @ Wed Jan 27 said:


> I'm probably going to get one to use all my midi controller apps with.


+1

Bye bye lousy mouse


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 27, 2010)

SvK @ Wed Jan 27 said:


> I will be buying it along with a subscription to the NY times.



How dare you. NY times indeed. 

Well I am going to use mine to read VI Virtual mag on. (now how cool iz that?)


----------



## Hal (Jan 27, 2010)

gsilbers @ Wed Jan 27 said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/27/live-from-the-apple-tablet-latest-creation-event/
> 
> its a big iphone /\~O



Yes it is
no flash no camera and no phone calls and too big to put in ur pocket :wink: 

seriously i expected bigger storage !


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 27, 2010)

Here's your cash, Terry. Good job.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jan 27, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jan 27 said:


> > What people seem to forget is that Apple never really innovates in a big way. They don't do revolutions, they do evolutions.
> 
> 
> 
> If personal computers are just an evolution of the mainframe, I agree.



The PC was not Apple's invention. Not saying it wasn't influential, but it wasn't the first PC by any stretch, and several similarly specced machines were released at the same time. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of ... _computers

Seriously though, would you honestly say that the iPhone was a revolution in smartphones? If you really look at it closely, it wasn't. None of its features were far beyond what had existed prior. It took existing technologies, upgraded them a bit, put them into a much nicer package, and arranged them sensibly. Same with the iPod. 

This isn't to say that those devices aren't fantastic and much more polished than their predecessors, but I'd say that, for example, the person who first developed the portable MP3 player itself deserves credit for the revolution, not the person who refined the idea.


----------



## autopilot (Jan 27, 2010)

http://www.funnyordie.co.uk/videos/167d70800c/the-ipad?rel=player (http://www.funnyordie.co.uk/videos/167d ... rel=player)


----------



## madbulk (Jan 27, 2010)

zircon_st @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Jan 27 said:
> 
> 
> > > What people seem to forget is that Apple never really innovates in a big way. They don't do revolutions, they do evolutions.
> ...



If you look at it even MORE closely, it totally WAS. Holy cow! The iphone isn't a revolution in smartphones? Are you freakin' kidding me? It's a revolution in gadgetry!

Is this just semantics? You wanna tell me what would be revolutionary? A chip in your brain maybe that makes calls to other peoples' chips?

If it weren't revolutionary, it wouldn't be three years since the iphone announcement and nobody has anything CLOSE.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 27, 2010)

okay, I'm a lil bit of a fanboy. I'll grant ya.


----------



## SvK (Jan 27, 2010)

It just hit me.......imagine writing score with this thing....zoom into the staff and touch with finger to place notes.... Save as midi file

SvK


----------



## gregjazz (Jan 27, 2010)

autopilot @ Wed Jan 27 said:


> http://www.funnyordie.co.uk/videos/167d70800c/the-ipad?rel=player



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFNQE_TzQNI


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jan 28, 2010)

As an iPhone lover, I don't think this will work. Fundamentally, it doesn't make sense to me outside your own home with wi-fi. For example, There's no protection for the screen so you'll need a huge case to take it anywhere (iYuk). I can see it'll be wonderful on the sofa... but palmtops seem a far more practical solution for being mid-size and mobile.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 28, 2010)

> Seriously though, would you honestly say that the iPhone was a revolution in smartphones?



If you'd been using a Palm Treo before it you'd know that the answer is yes.

Of course it was a revolution in smartphones. The only thing it doesn't do is your laundry!


----------



## MettaAudio (Jan 28, 2010)

I have to say, I'm excited about the iPad. I think it has some amazing potential. FWIW, I read that the black border is intentional, and is where you put your thumbs to hold it so they don't register as a touch. It's more obvious once you actually hold the thing.

Also, if you're waiting for it to support Flash, don't get too excited. I'd be surprised if that ever happens. I think HTML5 is where Apple wants it to go. Here's a good article about it:

http://daringfireball.net/2010/01/apple_adobe_flash

So, ya. I'm on board.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 28, 2010)

They have a separate keyboard that comes with a stand for the screen.

And I'm sure you can get stick-on screen protectors. I've had one on my iPhone since I got it, and you don't even know it's there.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 29, 2010)

Interesting take on the iPad over at Create Digital Music.com :

http://createdigitalmusic.com/2010/01/2 ... #more-9258


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Jan 29, 2010)

If you look at this in a futuristic way, it's a Federation pad!

Also, this would be an excellent touch/gyro gaming platform.

And finally I see the e-book market changing with this in mind. Especially when it comes to Apple's iBook store.


----------



## david robinson (Jan 29, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> Interesting take on the iPad over at Create Digital Music.com :
> 
> http://createdigitalmusic.com/2010/01/2 ... #more-9258



thank ned,
appreciate the link.
i'd love to see a mini version of logic on such a device as this.
with a standard set of fairly good sounds.
high quality GM.
would beat the laptop for me.
jr.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd rather have Apple put out an app that allows to use the iPad as a control device (stop,start, rec, etc) for Logic, with configurable sliders, knobs, presets, etc.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, and also an app for controlling waveforms in Audio Edit mode. I'd love to stretch my sound by using multi-touch. EXS24 could be edited by iPad as well...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 29, 2010)

Also, it'll be my octopad! Can it handle drumsticks?


----------



## timkiel (Jan 29, 2010)

My two pennies - I think I like it but not sure.

1. Its still not clear if this is a companion device or a fully fledged device in its own right. You still need a Mac or PC to sync/transfer documents - although you can import photos through the dongle and download music/books/movies/apps from the store and of course now create original content. However (from what I see) you still can't print. If Apple are trying to make this device a compelling one for content creation you've got to be able to print stuff too - (although maybe they're going green and paperless office).

2. I predict further announcements at WWDC, including iLife 10 and iLife iPad - imagine even having garage band on this thing. Downside is of course the internal storage size - no big sample libraries for us!

3. Winter NAMM - Spectrasonics announce OmniPad, TrilliPad and StylusPad and their own sequencer with a subset of the samples so they fit on the device! (well i can dream)

4. No camera - probably because you can hold the thing at any angle and there's no standard place to put one. Plus the viewing angle is all wrong when it's lying flat so people would only see the top of you head. Now if they could use one of those "camera hidden behind lcd" things that would be cool....

5. regardless of the negative comments, I think it has the potential as a mass market consumer device, it's cheap (ish), amazingly fast, does what is says on the box and gives you instant on and (hopefully) never crashes. My ipod Touch hasn't yet (touch wood). It seems to offer a great user experience (even if the only multitasking is playing music whilst doing something else) and that is what I think many of us forget - and especially all the techies who frequent the gadget forums...


----------



## JMDNYC (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's an article that may interest lots of people here. It's called "Ten Ways the iPad Could Enhance the Film Scoring Process." 

http://www.filmmusicmag.com/?p=4867

There's already an iphone app called VNC that can let you screen share with your computer running a DAW. I've tried to use it as a remote controller when recording piano, but it was not very convenient on the iphone screen. On a iPad screen it would work. 

Did anyone ever buy proRemote for the iphone? I believe they were asking $150 for it (and it basically did the same thing as the free VNC).


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jan 29, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Thu Jan 28 said:


> > Seriously though, would you honestly say that the iPhone was a revolution in smartphones?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look at the actual feature set. None of the features or hardware were actually new or revolutionary. We had handheld apps. We had touch and multitouch displays. We had easy computer synchronization. What Apple did was take a lot of tech that already existed and polished it. That's it. It's still a fantastic device, and Apple is still a fantastic company, but give credit where credit is due.



> If you look at it even MORE closely, it totally WAS. Holy cow! The iphone isn't a revolution in smartphones? Are you freakin' kidding me? It's a revolution in gadgetry!
> 
> Is this just semantics? You wanna tell me what would be revolutionary? A chip in your brain maybe that makes calls to other peoples' chips?



Sure, how about the first company to release a smartphone... in 1992?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_%28phone%29

A touch-screen phone with predictive typing, office applications and games. In 1992!!! THAT is revolutionary innovation. Improving on existing designs = evolution.

Or how about 1996's Nokia 9000-

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_9000

1996, with wireless web browsing, email and faxing. Not 2006, 1996.

These were obviously crude and nowhere near as powerful as modern devices. But still, look at the dates. Apple didn't invent the smartphone. They didn't invent touch displays. They didn't invent wifi or web browsing on a phone. They just improved upon these features. 

Getting back to the topic, that's what the iPad is. An improvement upon existing technology. And really, I'm actually defending Apple here against all the people who are saying it's boring or nothing special, because I'm pointing out that the iPhone and iPod themselves were nothing more than improvements upon smartphones and MP3 players respectively, but both turned out to be amazing devices.


----------



## midphase (Jan 29, 2010)

I think what Apple's strength really is is taking new technology and actually making it work for the masses. Sure they might not create the stuff from scratch, but they definitely know how to implement it in such a way to make it work for you and me.


----------



## kdm (Jan 29, 2010)

zircon_st @ Wed Jan 27 said:


> Yep, lack of Flash will almost surely be corrected. But also Flash is going to be going by the wayside soon. The new HTML standard eliminates the need for it, and some browsers + websites are already making the transition.



Wouldn't be so sure on any account here. Flash isn't on the iPhone because of OS restrictions that simply won't let Flash work, and that isn't a problem with Flash, but a limitation in the iPhone's OS. Apple could probably remove it (I assume) but they probably have a security flaw keeping them from doing it... or a marketing plan that excludes Adobe for some reason. If it could be done, or would be done, they would have by now.

Flash being replace? Haven't seen anything in HTML that even enters the ballpark. Haven't read the new html standard, but I'll believe it when I see it. HTML is traditionally a designer's worst nightmare. Unless it's been rewritten from the ground up, it isn't going to replace Flash.

iPad could be useful if someone writes a customizable key/macro and slider app (a la the Euphonics MC Pro or Artist series), but otherwise, it's a big iPhone.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 29, 2010)

The reason for the lack of Flash is that it would allow apps that don't come from the App Store.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 29, 2010)

SvK @ Wed Jan 27 said:


> It just hit me.......imagine writing score with this thing....zoom into the staff and touch with finger to place notes.... Save as midi file



Man, I've been asking for iPhone notation software for years. Hopefully someone will finally do it. I bugged both Finale and Sibelius about this. John Debney Facebooked this same idea (or twittered, or one of those web 2.0 thingys). 

It would be so nice to have some basic notation app for melody ideas that was always in my pocket. Sure I could sing into it, but that's not as cool.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 29, 2010)

SvK @ Wed Jan 27 said:


> It just hit me.......imagine writing score with this thing....zoom into the staff and touch with finger to place notes.... Save as midi file
> 
> SvK



It would be cool if Apple would resurrect MicroLogic for this particular vehicle. I would think someone like Yamaha or Korg could come out with a USB to dock keyboard to plug directly into the iPad. Maybe have a bluetooth firmware/hardware update to use a mouse with? Either that or someone do a notation program that has a dedicated library of sounds to play back. That would be cool, like svk is saying- to have the ability to sit out on one's balcony and write music with some pitch/timbral feedback. 

You know, I'm sure someone's working on this right now....or I should shut up and call a patent attorney.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 29, 2010)

dcoscina @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> SvK @ Wed Jan 27 said:
> 
> 
> > It just hit me.......imagine writing score with this thing....zoom into the staff and touch with finger to place notes.... Save as midi file
> ...



You know, they are getting there. There's a sequencer out for the iPod touch/iPhone that has a look and feel of Logic- arrange window, piano roll, built in sounds that actually don't suck- so I think we're close. Perhaps a lower level company like Noteflight or GenieSoft (Overture) assuming that latter is still in business, would get the call to do something like this. If or when this happens, I'm sure the iPad will really sell like hotcakes in the musician quarter.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 1, 2010)

He's rude, but as the youtube song says "he's right about everything"... the funniest take on the iPad yet from the UK's funniest citizen, Charlie Brooker: - http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree ... why-idunno


----------



## IvanP (Feb 1, 2010)

Why do they always do the same??

Why do they had to take out an usb port?

I got thousands of pdf sheets or ebooks that I'd love to take with me without having to buy the 16 Gb version and transfer them all...

They just lost a client I guess


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 1, 2010)

JMDNYC @ Wed Jan 27 said:


> Some smart developer has to write some lemur-type application for it. A multi touch DAW controller -- built in Blue Tooth and WiFi could easily be a midi network to run HUI at least.



That would be the only reason I would buy it for! Think it might be more capable than a Lemur in any way.

Seriously, not being able to handle Flash? I mean Flash is getting old, HTML5 will rule, but come on. This is like erasing the 9 on a num pad on some kind of new telephone.

No USB? No webcam? ... Hm, I am a bit dissapointed.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 1, 2010)

This is going to be a little more revolutionary than most people think. Most people thought iPhone was stupid when it first came out as well.

While I agree Apple didn't invent those technologies, they did something just as difficult. They streamlined it to be portable and user friendly. Not to mention the marketing.

Anyway, I could see a lot of uses with this thing:

1. Small business will have a new interactive POS and support system.
2. Schools could have these embedded into each desk.
3. Internet Cafe's and Coffee shops would have these embedded into their tables.
4. Easy movie/photo display
5. Large scale meeting presentations.
6. For those that hate computers, but want the net.
7. Control interfaces, but not just for DAWs, what about your house? your TV? etc.
8. Interactive learning software for kids.
9. Shipping/Inventory systems (entire database in your hand)

Matters on who develops what using the SDK of course.

It's not pocketable, but it also doesn't cost 1000s of dollars.

Anyone watching Caprica? They have COMPUTER SHEETS.


----------



## madbulk (Feb 1, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> The reason for the lack of Flash is that it would allow apps that don't come from the App Store.



Bingo.


----------



## madbulk (Feb 1, 2010)

zircon_st @ Fri Jan 29 said:


> Look at the actual feature set. None of the features or hardware were actually new or revolutionary. We had handheld apps. We had touch and multitouch displays. We had easy computer synchronization. What Apple did was take a lot of tech that already existed and polished it. That's it. It's still a fantastic device, and Apple is still a fantastic company, but give credit where credit is due.



You first. Your half handed credit is insufficient. 
"Polished it," you say???? "That's it," you say???
I'm going to put you in a box. Maybe you don't belong there, and this isn't fair, but I need a body. 
Some people are wired to see feature sets and specs and are less about what they reduce to expressions like "look and feel" but...
THE USER EXPERIENCE IS THE REVOLUTION and it's the GREATER part of the whole compared to the underlying technology.
And that's why every phone that has come out since three years ago is still inferior.
To emphasize that the underlying technology isn't a completely new concept is misguided from the get go.

Doing my best to poison the water here. Heh.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 1, 2010)

> Why do they had to take out an usb port?



It attaches to a computer by a proprietary cable that has USB on the computer end. And it has wi-fi.

A standard USB port would be useful for using USB peripherals, but I'm not sure how it would help you for what you want to do.


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 1, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Feb 01 said:


> > Why do they had to take out an usb port?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A real keyboard for one. Or a MIDI controller.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 4, 2010)

Nathan, you can use their current bluetooth keyboard or else a dedicated one that includes a dock.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 4, 2010)

here you go, i post it last week but didn't receive much attention, i thought no one was interested

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... ght=iphone


----------



## Pando (Feb 4, 2010)

I can see them using this marketing slogan:

*"iPad. What are [i:9òŒ   ÃMŒ   ÃNŒ   ÃOŒ   ÃPŒ   ÃQŒ   ÃRŒ   ÃSŒ*


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 22, 2010)

A really good reason to get an iPad:

http://www.midipad.de/midipad/midipad_welcome.html


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 22, 2010)

Interesting. I just hope latency isn't a problem going over the wireless network.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 22, 2010)

Good








point





.


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 22, 2010)

hahaha, Ned you really have a way with words (music too) lol


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 22, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Mar 22 said:


> Interesting. I just hope latency isn't a problem going over the wireless network.



its not. im using it with my iphonne to do program changes and have used it as midi trigger and its very fast. 

very cool tool to do that hans zimmer'esk tablet thingy he has in his setup.

and also as a midi controler replacing the ucontrol for example. 

more expensive, but flashy  to impress clients if they ever come over that is. 

if it wherent because i use ableton live or logic on my laptop sometimes id be very interesting in getting the ipad for internet/bullshitting around and controller. internet/controller standalone monitor.  
maybe when apple lowers the price. big maybe and big if


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 22, 2010)

Are you using a beta version with a beta version of an iPad?!!


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 22, 2010)

All iPhone apps will work with the ipad duudeee 
it
rocks!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 22, 2010)

Yes, OK, but you haven't used MidiPad on the iPhone/iPod/iPad, right?


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 22, 2010)

Oops no

I used midilab and osc which are both good


----------



## synthetic (Mar 27, 2010)

Perhaps it will work when USB docked to avoid wireless latency? I hope that a ton of these comes out. Perhaps I will buy four iPads for the price of one Lemur.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 27, 2010)

the wireless latency with my iphone was very low. very responsive. 

maybe the ipad could be the "web and program change/midi controller" monitor thingy that will also be used as a flashy device for those clients who like the lights and flashy thingys


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 27, 2010)

There was a leak of the new iTunes iPad apps section and, surprise, surprise, the apps will cost around 9.99 instead of .99 or 1.99. Why am I not surprised? :roll:


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 27, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sat Mar 27 said:


> There was a leak of the new iTunes iPad apps section and, surprise, surprise, the apps will cost around 9.99 instead of .99 or 1.99. Why am I not surprised? :roll:




in the promo material apple said many times that the same iphone apps will work with the ipad. 
maybe those pricier ones will be for more complex/nicer apps? 

i know for myself that for a game that i will like i have to spend more than $6. i havent seen any game or app under $6 that i like except for facebook which is free. 
but thats just me. 

for example a game called "blades of fury" which is the equivalent of soul calibur (dreamcast) is $6 and its amazing for an iphone app. i bet it would be even nicer on the ipad and i wouldnt mind paying $10 for it. 

but i think imidilab and OSC will stay at their current price and there are other apps to control another mac/pc remotely but costs about $20-60. so it depends as well.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 29, 2010)

Okay if I think more and more about this, it is obvious to me that I get one.
Not because I am a Maccie and I wanna be hip, but the simple reason that it might be able to do even more than a Jazzmutant Lemur is capable of ... if you then compare the prices from 2500 or 3000 bucks down to 499, it's a steal! 

I am 100% sure that companies such as Steinberg, Apple, Cakewalk and Digidesign will develop apps to have even more control about your sequencer of choice.

I am one of that many guys who don't like the mouse. If I want to move a fader or turn a knob, I want to move and turn it, ... not click and move around with a mouse ... so this iPad could give you a whole different feel for your workflow. Besides that I click so many times a day that it is almost refreshing to push a button, turn a knob or slide something up/down, left/right 

There is nothing worse than repetitive tasks


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 29, 2010)

And in the future there will be big, bigger and biggest touch screens where you can see the complete daw - mixer and use it nearly as you use a hardware. 

Fantastic future! I can`t wait for it, too!


----------



## Pietro (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks promissing, especially that AC-7 Pro control surface. Hope it works with PC as well.

One odd thing is that expected prices for an iPan in Poland, as stated by one of authorized Apple dealers is 700 USD for the 16GB model. PLUS VAT!!!

That makes it 500USD in US, and 850USD in Poland. And that's in a place where most people live for under a $1000/month. I don't think I will ever understand this country... :shock: 

- Piotr


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Mar 29, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Mar 29 said:


> This looks killer, wouldn't you say?:
> 
> http://saitarasoftware.com/promosmall.png



=o Put me down for one.


----------



## SvK (Mar 29, 2010)

It just hit me!

Apple release Ipad (touch screen)....next thing up will be a Apple 30inch touchscreen display........will initially cost a gazillion...

What else does Apple own that lends itself to touch-screen?

Logic!

SvK


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 29, 2010)

Rousseau @ Mon Mar 29 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Mon Mar 29 said:
> 
> 
> > This looks killer, wouldn't you say?:
> ...



Holy moly, thats awesome!! See, that's happen when you don't read through all the posts ... /me so want!!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't wait to stretch sounds... Literally!


----------



## synthetic (Mar 29, 2010)

SvK @ Mon Mar 29 said:


> It just hit me!
> 
> Apple release Ipad (touch screen)....next thing up will be a Apple 30inch touchscreen display........will initially cost a gazillion...
> 
> ...



I knew a guy who worked for a studio that had 40" LCDs turned into touchscreens for Pro Tools mixing. (I think they mixed Hercules and Xena on those.) He said that everyone hated mixing on the thing, you miss the tactile feedback of a knob. But a custom controller app can have a UI designed for touch, rather that trying to grab an onscreen knob.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 29, 2010)

im guessing the next imac seems to be the next contender for full touchscreen. 

as synthetic mentioned about the tactile feedback is very true. 
and DAWs will have to be program to use touchscreen feature and not just have touchscreen, because there already is mac touchscreen screens. ive used one once and had to use the aux mouse because some stuff was just a pita to use with touch screen.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmm... I'm an iPhone lover and an iPad skeptic, but I'm beginning to get convinced. I don't think it'll be a great laptop replacement, but I can see how all sorts of industries will be finding the iPad a cost-effective way to do a new job. Do like the look of the daw controller... if they can name the channels, have metering and have it control all the major DAWs then it could be a killer app. Will always prefer real faders of course, but compared to the cost of a Euphonix (which personally I've found unreliable), say....


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 4, 2010)

So, how many of us will be composing this way in 2 years?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_-LjPyk028


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 4, 2010)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Mar 30 said:


> Hmm... I'm an iPhone lover and an iPad skeptic, but I'm beginning to get convinced. I don't think it'll be a great laptop replacement, but I can see how all sorts of industries will be finding the iPad a cost-effective way to do a new job. Do like the look of the daw controller... if they can name the channels, have metering and have it control all the major DAWs then it could be a killer app. Will always prefer real faders of course, but compared to the cost of a Euphonix (which personally I've found unreliable), say....



i agree. the euphonix in logic is spastic with the 8 track banks. found it very off putting. 
maybe the same withe ipad ac7 that uses hui but at least u can change page or app and use it for changing banks or midi cc and then chill with a game of scrabble etc.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 4, 2010)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Sun Apr 04 said:


> So, how many of us will be composing this way in 2 years?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_-LjPyk028




hmm dont think sooo ... 
maybe for live concerts.

also, now that i think about it, ans seeing the ielectribe out there, im guessing there is going to be a new interest in MC303- mc505 etc type of apps. 
maybe touchscreen softsynths but dunno about the sync part of it.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 5, 2010)

gsilbers @ Sun Apr 04 said:


> the euphonix in logic is spastic with the 8 track banks. found it very off putting.
> maybe the same withe ipad ac7 that uses hui but at least u can change page or app and use it for changing banks or midi cc and then chill with a game of scrabble etc.



Interesting. In theory, the Euphonix is the answer to our prayers. It looks and feels gorgeous, it's tactile, it has a great display. But it seems SO unreliable. Sections of the display keep going blank, and - worst of all - the entire connection is very flaky. In the small satellite studio I use it, it has to go a tortuous route because of Mac-only support - Pyramix is on the PC, ethernet to a mac mini which hosts the Euphonix control software, and then ethernets to the console itself. Its often a major pain to get a connection. Two weeks ago it rolled over and died completely, effectively taking out the studio.

Now, put an iPad in its place... first, it should connect very easily to anything. Second, because its had the resources of a huge company behind it and there are no moving parts, it SHOULD in theory be more reliable. It's also more flexible. We've yet to see what the Saitara can deliver, but I'd love to see a simple flick between a bank of 8 faders, and a single screen channel "strip". Come to think of it, I'd love an option that ditches the transport section completely - I prefer mouse control on the timeline now - and replace this with a selected channel selection of controls. All sorts of possibilities... if we can live without tactile.


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone want to buy my Logic Control for $500?


----------



## snowleopard (Apr 5, 2010)

Glad Spectraconis is coming up with an app to program Omnisphere (and RMX?). Chapeau!

Someone please PM me when NI comes up with an app for tweaking Kontakt with the iPad (not MIDI control, Kontakt). That's when I scramble for $ and buy.

Having one to control Zebra, FM8, and the Rob Papen synths would be sweet too.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 5, 2010)

im guessing that would be novaitons next move to make automap for ipad. 

also touchosc will let u pogram controller so filter/res/vol/env/ etc can be programmed in the app and then logic or your daw will recognize them thus teak the most common paramters on the synths. 
in ableton live is easy, ive done it with the iphone but logic is a bit trickier


----------

